
Pingdom and DeadMansSnitch vs. WDT.io – price comparison - pekeler
http://docs.wdt.io/price_comparison.pdf
======
pekeler
Using [https://wdt.io](https://wdt.io) for monitoring HTTP servers and cron
jobs is often less expensive than a combination of DeadMansSnitch and Pingdom.

